# Texas Triangle



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Texas now has arguably the best 3 teams in the Western Conference. The Spurs are still the Spurs, The Mavs lost Finely but got 2 defensive minded players and have a lot of young talent with a pumped up coach, Houstan has increased the offensive firepower by adding Derek Anderson to an already excellent defensive team. If I'm the other teams in the league, I would be afraid to come to Texas and play all 3 Texas teams in a row. Thats basically an automatic 3 game losing straek. Texas will be doing big things this season with these 3 teams. I cant wait for the season. :cheers:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

:yes:

The triangle has just imporved quite a bit since the term was 1st used a few years back.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Texas Triangle: Where opposing teams come to die.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Opposing teams are gonna hate going to Texas.

My 1000th post. I cant believe I made it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Opposing teams are gonna hate going to Texas.
> 
> My 1000th post. I cant believe I made it.



Congrats, and keep up the good work. 



When I have more time on my hands, I'm going to have to look at the schedule and see what teams have to go through the Texas Triangle this season.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I belive that Houstan, Mavs and Spurs will help each other a bit because road teams have to face with the triangel solidly, so they are tired and beaten.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Just a word of advice. It's two o's in the word Houston. 
If you are a team fighting for position in the playoffs or a team fighting to get into the playoffs. You better hope they don't have to play 3 straight games in Texas. Chances are you'd go 1-2 or even 0-3.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Fear the triangle.


----------

